# Simplicity 3310 H



## captaincrab55 (Jun 6, 2013)

I traded some parts today for a Simplicity 3310 H . The tractor needs some paint and some spindle work on the deck. I wanted cash, but the guy needed the parts and was short on cash. I took the tractor and 4 wheels for my pickup. I'm more of a Cub Cadet guy and may just sell it off as is. The hydraulic lift is making me think of it as a keeper or a trade for a cub cadet with a hydraulic lift. Any thoughts on what it's worth as is?

Thanks


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Price is highly regional but I would say $250-400. Are you sure it has hydraulic lift and not electrical lift?


----------



## captaincrab55 (Jun 6, 2013)

skunkhome said:


> Price is highly regional but I would say $250-400. Are you sure it has hydraulic lift and not electrical lift?


 I'm not sure about the lift. As soon as I complete the clutch replacement in my Kubota B7200, I'll check it out. Thanks for your input.


----------

